# Website - What do you use?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

After Halloween my website host had some problems and pretty much deleted my website... So now that it's down, I'm thinking that I might as well redo the whole thing.
My question for you guys is what do you guys use to make your websites? I know that a few of you have some really professional looking websites and I'm wondering what programs you use and where to get them.
If any of you could help I would greatly appreciate it!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, i have used a number of programs along with old fashion coding.
But or the most part dreamweaver. 

I have shopped around on other sites, found things I like about them and did a copy and paste, plugged in the things I wanted and deleted the things I didn't.
I'm sure this doesn't help you.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Lol it somewhat does!
That's what I did for my previous site (the copy and paste)
But I'm looking for something that will let make a very professional looking site.
I am interested in going to college for the stuff, but I obviously don't know where to start!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, keep it simple.
If you want people to visit it needs to load fast for starters.
Easy to navigate is the next thing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah...
And another problem I've run into is that my new computer doesn't have the programs that my old one did.
I had a GIF animator and a flash program on there...
And the old comp. is trashed, so now I have to buy the programs again...
And they are quite pricey!


----------

